

What happened to Flight MH370? – interactive - Libertatea
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-srv/special/world/what-happened-to-flight-MH370/

======
throwaway5752
It crashed in the southern Indian ocean. The media circus around this has been
very undignified. I hope they are able to find the black box to end the
speculation and give the families some closure.

~~~
LoganCale
They'll have to find some debris first. So far none of the satellite sightings
have resulted in recovery of anything conclusively connected to the aircraft.
If they do find debris they can then check the ocean current data for the time
since the crash to extrapolate a rough area where the flight data recorder
might be. Even then, it could take a very, very long time. Air France 447's
FDR wasn't found for two years, and they knew where it had crashed within less
than a day.

------
brokentone
Am I the only one who thinks "interactive" oversells this a little? It's
essentially a slideshow with a little animation. Most "interactives" have
various ways to look at the data. Or am I wrong?

